# 440 vs 440x2



## rhikdavis

Can anyone enlighten me as to how to differentiate between these Tyco cars?

Are parts interchangeable....?


Thanks


----------



## dlw

*An Easy Operation*

Rhikdavis, The 440 and 440x2 are the same chassis with 2 little differences. The 440x2 has 2 little magnets where the 440 has the single bar magnet (hence its names). In fact you can turn a 440 into a 440x2 by getting a 440x2 rear bulkhead and the 2 traction magnets, and replace the single magnet and original rear bulkhead. Or if you want to revert a 440x2 back to a 440, just reverse what I typed above.


----------



## Rawafx

The chassis are different, too.

Bob Weichbrodt
"rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## rhikdavis

Oh ok...it looks like I have a 440x2....I guess Lifelikes are the black sheep of the slots...

Now, would you happen to have pictures of the bottoms of these two types of cars?

Thanks again.


----------



## dlw

Here you go:

http://members.aol.com/hifisapien/tycochas.htm

This site is excellent reference for chassis beakdowns.


----------



## Slott V

There was even an X3, but they pulled the plug. I have one of the original prototypes with the Puma cobalt traction mags and the hotter arm. Tyco did carry the X3 logo into production 440X2 F1 cars, but Mattel dropped it when they bought Tyco. The production 440"X3" was basically a 440X2 with a botched lower traction magnet saddle. I could never figure out why they messed that up. It allows the traction magnets to sit crooked in the chassis. It also came with a noise filter across the brushes to meet European FCC standards.

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Cars/Tyco/TycoX3/tycox3.html

Scott


----------



## AfxToo

How does the X3 prototype compare to an X2 with Phase II traction magnets? 

There were some Japanese issue X2s that had Puma traction magnets (with a blue dot I think) factory installed. I saw one in a package at a show, mounting a nice F1 body, and the guy I was there with reached around me and snapped it up before I even got much of a look at it. He recognized it for what it was and I just thought it was an expensive ($35) foreign issue Tyco.


----------



## jamiestang

You cant just switch the bulkheads the chassis are different.

As for the X3 its a little overated if it would of and still would get produced then that would be awesome.But if you throw a set of phase 2 traction magnets in a stock X2 you have a X3.


----------

